# URGENT - where can I buy ear defenders??



## mistyscott

We're off to a festival tomorrow and only just realised that we need ear defenders for ds :dohh:
Too late to get from the internet and struggling to find where we might buy some on the high street.... Pretty certain the festival won't be big enough to sell them on site either.

Does anyone know of any shops that sell these?? We will be passing through Southampton and live in Norwich... Please help! (of course, there's no guarantee ds will even keep the things on his head, given his reaction to hats! :haha: )

Thanks!


----------



## nugget80

Not sure where to get them but my lo would not keep his on at that age so wr just stood well away from stages...


----------



## louandivy

Which festival is it hun? It is likely that they will be selling them there, although will probably be quite pricey!


----------



## louandivy

Oops just saw that you said the festival won't be big enough to sell them! Which one is it? If there are special children's tents/stalls then they probably will :)


----------



## Gingerspice

I would say if you're passing through soton that you could borrow ours however they are bright pink so probably wouldn't go down too well!

Could you come via this place if coming from norwich? https://www.safetots.co.uk/GOING-OU...1/index.html?gclid=CJ60udzCjbICFUXKtAod53cAZw


----------



## Gingerspice

we had to train LO to keep hers on by letting her have her dummy and every time she took them off I pulled the dummy out. She soon got it. Now she's older she understand the threat that if she can't keep them on then we can't see daddy (he's a sound engineer out on various tours and when we meet up and they do rehearsals/gigs she has to keep them on)

I'd consider the continual positive reinforcement by stickers/treat each time they stay on


----------



## Cleo

We bought ours at a shooting gallery! We have 2 gun shooting ranges (honestly don't know what these places are called!!) in our city and they both sold them...do you have anything like that where you're from?


----------



## mistyscott

Thanks for all the replies :)
It was the End of The Road festival in Dorset and we had a brilliant time :) and after a mad panic to find somewhere which sold ear defenders (including gun shops!) we gave up but found they did actually sell them at the site. £12 in yellow - and he generally refused to wear them, but we got them on him asleep for one act ;)


----------



## louandivy

Ah jealous, I really wanted to go to end of the road!


----------

